# Looking for Hunting club late again!



## GWH (Oct 16, 2011)

I am looking for a club that all of the dues have been paid already, food plots planted and up nice and green.  I expect to be able to hunt any where on the club I want to, after all I am a paying member too.  Campsite needs to be cleaned up, brush on sides of the roads cut back and rocks put in the deep mud holes.  Expect to be able to take any family member or friend if I want to and place them in your location if you are not there, you aren't using it and I did not think about calling to see ahead of time.  How am I supposed to know you are off every Saturday.  I have not just moved into the area, I just did not think about deer season till I saw all of the people coming out of Walmart with deer corn.  Mind if I show up on Friday afternoon before opening morning to sight my gun in?  I dropped it out of a tree last year and never got around to checking it again.  Does anyone shoot a .30-06?  I forgot my bullets and need to borrow a few. Oh no! I forgot to bring food and drinks so just let me bum off of you tonight and I catch you next time.  I don't normally drink this kind but it will do in a pinch.  I know the store is a mile away but I forgot my wallet too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you from Floriduh ???


----------



## cayden (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah come on ,i have a stand with old straps on it that are about to break that i will let you hunt in.


----------



## tournament fisher (Oct 16, 2011)

i got 10 acres behind my house i will let you in on for 5000.00


----------



## julian faedo (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## ffnh243 (Oct 16, 2011)

your name wouldnt be Carlos Santanna  from Florida would it


----------



## lilbit2004 (Oct 18, 2011)

You have got to be a democra"p".


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## BCHunting170 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I let you in last year--sounds familiar


----------



## Prorain (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yea do you do a p/u and delivery the deer i shot outta your stand has to be at the taxidermy place by this date or I won't get it back in time?WUUUHHHHH


----------



## carabrook (Oct 25, 2011)

THANK YOU! I needed a really good laugh...You're definitely a liberal and just like the folks I've been meeting lately.  I'll pray for you.


----------

